# Howto: Install Stable Builds of I-Nex 7.4.0



## T.R. (Jan 4, 2015)

I-Nex is a CPU-Z style system profiler for Linux.




It's useful, but stable builds of I-Nex 7.4.0 has a problem of unmet dependencies on Ubuntu, and cannot install from its package or PPA. In that case, the following workaround would help to avoid this issue.

*1 Add and update repositories*

```
sudo apt-add-repository ppa:i-nex-development-team/stable
sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gambas-team/gambas3
sudo apt-get update
```

*2 Install packages*

```
sudo apt-get install i-nex
```


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey, we have the same CPU:





I installed it here and added all the PPA stuff... I just hope it is not malicious. 

Thank you for sharing, I didn't know about it till now!


----------

